# Week Old Bettas



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 1 week old bettas some r darker then others and some r yellow,white and some have lines on them y??? :help:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What color(s) were the parents? Most betta fry will appear clearish until approx 1 month when they begin to get their colors.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

fake green plant theyre all different colors not green tho :king:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

but theyre 1 week old not 1 month is this supposed 2 happen :hbd:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

ChaldoChris416 said:


> fake green plant theyre all different colors not green tho :king:


Not plants, parents.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

white and purple butterfly dad blue mom :help:


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it maybe dark body fish and light body fish. i used to have a spawn of melano compare to the cambodian fish it is way darker in color since they are free swimming


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most of the fish should turn out blue with red wash. Maybe a few clean ones (I doubt it). Maybe a few cambodians. That could explain the coloration to you. Could also be what they are eating and who is maturing faster.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

they wer born like that tho its not bcuz theyre getting older :king:


----------

